# ex Ellerman City Line Crew



## Rockin Robin

Hi Everybody, im looking for all Ellerman city Line crew from 1965 until 1973
Robin Williams x Electrcian.


----------



## Fergus 62

Hi Robin
Here one for you, ex Ellerman 1662/67 in the period 65/67 ex City of Winchester,City of Glasgow (sen appr) City of Karachi and City of bedford ( 3rd mate)
BRgds
Ronnie McClune


----------



## AlexBooth

OK I'll bite, Did my time '68-'76 deck officers apprenticeship came ashore with Mates ticket (after seeing the light where Ellermans & the industry was going). Mainly sailed out of Canada on CCL (Hull, Colombo, Ottawa & Toronto), Did the maiden voyage on the Hull east-about ending up in St John, One trip on the Arcadian on the Naffy Med run and one on the Bedford down to Yarpy.

Bite me back...and see if we clashed along the way.
CHEERS


----------



## AlexBooth

You had the pleasure of the Bedford ? What a gracefull old lady she was, when her boilers weere not driving the Ch & 2nd Engs crazy that is. I was on her for one trip on the yarpy run. Was quite a come-uppance for me having just completed the maiden voyage on the Hull, the newest ship in the fleet bounced over to the oldest lady in the fleet. This would have been late 1969 or early 70 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Nova Scotian

*City Line 1968 - 72*

I left Houlders after getting my 2/Mates Cert. Sailed under Capt. Rex Broadbent on the *City of Eastbourne *on the CIP run. Spent a year on the *City of Winchester *under Capt. Tommy Rigg before transferring to the City of Brisbane. Left the *City of Brisbane *in drydock in Cardiff where she was being handed over to Ben Line. I enjoyed the experience on all three vessels and always sailed with good people. However, the fleet was shrinking rapidly, as were the opportunities, so I moved on. 

The attached thumbnail was taken in the Bent-L-Bow, the bar of the City of Winchester. Recognise anyone?

Cheers


----------



## DOUG.F.

*Doug.f.*



Rockin Robin said:


> Hi Everybody, im looking for all Ellerman city Line crew from 1965 until 1973
> Robin Williams x Electrcian.


Robin.
Well hello old chap !
Joined my first ship with you in the London docks,was one of the big 4.
I was also a first trip elect.
Chief elect. was Peter Hamp.
Met you later on the C. of Chester.
I'm afraid time really flies,do hope you are well and life has treated you kindly.
Will not make this a long communication but would realy like to hear from you.
All best wishes.
Doug. Fidler
[email protected]


----------



## terence

thought u was in rehab


----------



## DOUG.F.

*Not yet.*



terence said:


> thought u was in rehab


Waiting to be released from the mental institute before commencing rehab.
Terence do I know you ? If so please refresh my memory.
Doug. F.


----------



## dixie

Rockin Robin said:


> Hi Everybody, im looking for all Ellerman city Line crew from 1965 until 1973
> Robin Williams x Electrcian.


Hullo 
I was aprentice ,3rd mate and 2nd mate during this period
City of Sydney ,York,Durban,Guilford,Manchester ,Birmingham and many others 
Regards 
John Wilson


----------



## HenryT

Robin from "City of Newcastle" January-June 1971??


----------



## manolito_1

Hi Robin Remember me?good to hear you again.Wishing you a verry Happy Xmas and New Year.I am trying to find news of Ken Porter from Hull who was 2/Eng with Ellermans.
regards Malcolm (Bennington)


----------



## John Gurton

Manolito
You old scoundrel! 
We were on the Prince Rupert City to China when I was 2/0. Got a letter today from Joe Fitzsimmons C/E on that trip....Xmas Day through Suez ring a bell?? And I have other photos !!
Looked on this thread as I was Ellermans 1969 till 1975.
All the best 
John


----------



## manolito_1

Is one of people in the photo Joe Cashmore C/Stwd?,what is the name of the bearded one?
Best wishes for Xmas and New Year.

Malcolm Bennington ex Ellerman 'leccy' 1961-63 & 1969-73


----------



## Nova Scotian

manolito_1 said:


> Is one of people in the photo Joe Cashmore C/Stwd?,what is the name of the bearded one?
> Best wishes for Xmas and New Year.
> 
> Malcolm Bennington ex Ellerman 'leccy' 1961-63 & 1969-73


Hi:

If you are referring to the picture of the Bent Elbow Bar.....yes, Joe Cashmore is in the background. If I remember correctly, the bearded one is Pete Soones(Sp?) who was the Coastal C/O at the time.

Cheers.


----------



## manolito_1

Thanks for info regards Joe Cashmore, I sailed with him I think on the City of Liverpool around 1973,he caused quite a stir with one of the stewrds when they found his blow up dooly (purchased in Japan) in his bed!!
regards Malcolm


----------



## DOUG.F.

*Robin Contact Details*

Robin my Tel. Phone number is (France) so calling from the U.K it will be 
_(deleted)_
E.mail
_(email address and telephone number removed as per site policy - please us the PM system to make contact in the first instance - MS)_


----------



## HALLLINE

Hello Robin
Sailed with Ellermans as an Engineer from 1965-79, both steamers and motorships. I did a lot of coasting on the older motorships so maybe our paths crossed.
Dave Williams,


----------



## harvey19a

Hi Robin,
Have to strain the brain a bit, but cadet, 66-70, on Poona, York, Cape Town, Lancaster???, York again, then 3/O 70-72 on York and Dundee, the started 73 as 2/O on Wellington IO think!! Stayed until 77 then ventured onto tankers.....


----------



## mike owen

Hello Doug
You definitely won't remember me but in 1969 I did a trip with you on the City of Gloucester. I was only 17 at the time and di the trip to India before I went to college for my cadetship. Terry cornick was the other cadet. 
I'm still at sea with a few years left before retiring. Now working on a SEWOP in the Irish Sea sevicing the oil and gas rigs. It's been a long life with many adventures.
All the best
Mike Owen


----------



## AlexBooth

*City of Colombo*

What a coincidence - Just sighted her photo in the gallery July 73 in Shields,
I was on her when it was taken (3 & 2 off, Capt Hine.& Cliff Bunt) after 2.5 round trips CIP/ CCL that's to say over 13 'fun & eventfull' months. We came to Shields not just for her regular D/D but also to straighten out her corrigated hull And prop which got somewhat bent trying to sail from Cornerbrook in thick ice.

The C/Eng wanted to patent the new prop shape because the slip for the voyage was the best ever recorded.

I could write a book about that trip, from the Arab oil embargo in '72 and a 42 day Voy direct Bombay to Monteal (Father's Moustache - nurses night seems stuck in my memory) ending up at the 'Jungle' and my first, and only, dose !

Brgd
Alex Booth
AKA.. The Cornerbrook Kid (but that's another story ;-

"The mate stood on the focsle deck, his name was Clifford Bunt, throwing shackles at Mason-Price coz he's a silly $*&#..."

There were some 17 verses in total from the varied 'occurances' during. That marathon voyage.
Kidapor road .... Kilindini road
Where, I think, the most colourful ;-)

Cheers all


----------



## maritime man

The bearded one is alive and kicking - albeit clean shaven!! I'm in touch with Tim Seeman & Paul Harwood. Who else did you know? My last ship in 1978 was City of Newcastle (apt for a Geordie!). Retired in 1983.

Pete Soones


----------



## Michael Taylor

Rockin Robin said:


> Hi Everybody, im looking for all Ellerman city Line crew from 1965 until 1973
> Robin Williams x Electrcian.


Robin, I sailed with Ellermans from 1969 until 1980 something...from aprentice to C/O. First ship City of Madras also Lancaster,Guilford,Liverpool,New York,P.E.,Exeter, Singapore, Adelaide, and others.....Michael Taylor


----------



## dje4816

I was junior R/O on the City of Port Elizabeth 17-6-70 to 6-1-71. Chief R/O was Bob Kerr. The Leccie was a scouser, and a real character, but I can't recall his name. The plumber was forever trying to scrounge booze in port, but I forget his name too.

The Leccie introduced me to the delights of Rotterdam's red light district among other things. Ah, what naughty days those were!

Dave Ellis.


----------



## Noel Broadbent

Hi

My late father was Capt Rex Broadbent, would be very interested to hear of any experiences as sadly he passed away before I could ask him many questions

Thanks Noel Broadbent


----------



## AlexBooth

Hey Noel,
Your father's name is very familiar to me, but I can't remember from which ship or from where, 
I can only think he must have been a relieving officer/Capt on one of my voyages. 
Have you seen his Disch. Book? that would help fine tune my RAM - also cure my curiosity which you have well & truly 
tweaked.
Cheers
Alex


----------



## dixie

Rockin Robin said:


> Hi Everybody, im looking for all Ellerman city Line crew from 1965 until 1973
> Robin Williams x Electrcian.


Hullo Robin
I was with ellermans as cadet and 3/0 1965 to 1974 SydneyBirmingham ,Guilford,Durban,birmingham,Durban,and some others.Left in74 and went to Whitco till 1978 then on to British rail and all ts transformations before retiring .Good to see so many old names 
John Wilson


----------



## plonker1

My mate Alan Oliver sailed with Ellerman's from about 1965 to 1973. He comes from Morecambe and used to be in contact with John Brierley. Contact me by PM for his email address.

(This is a public site so email addresses should not be posted in open forum - MS)


----------



## Spikesdad

I'm not ex Ellerman's but did you know a John Blackie? Ex City of Exeter?. Rgds Spikesdad


----------



## 2006nik

Rockin Robin said:


> Hi Everybody, im looking for all Ellerman city Line crew from 1965 until 1973
> Robin Williams x Electrcian.


Hi there, my father was a sparks on "City of Chester" commencing 1958. He also served on "Nevasa" and "City of Pretoria" as well as some other ships whose names I havn't pried out of him yet...
His name is David Alan Foster, perhaps your paths crossed at some point?
Love to hear from anyone who knew him.
Kind regards
Nik.


----------



## Fergus 62

For Spikesdad

I sailed with a John Blackie approx 1965. He was Second Mate on the "City of Glasgow" - Far East run. Good bloke from what I remember.

Fergus 62


----------



## mitchelle767

*allan oliver*



Rockin Robin said:


> Hi Everybody, im looking for all Ellerman city Line crew from 1965 until 1973
> Robin Williams x Electrcian.


I was with ellerman city lines 1963/1968 was 3rd eng city of brooklyn/oxford/london/winchester/chester regards allan oliver


----------



## Peter Jeffery

Hi Robin,
I sailed as a chippy for Ellermans. My first trip was on the Borodino in September 1965 ( Boson was Bud Garner from Beverley) next ship was Rialto from November 65 to June 1966. After the seamans strike I joined the City of wellington and finished my time with Ellermans in December 1966.
Pete Jeffery x chippy


----------



## Tony Drury

Names from the past!

Joined Ellermans in 1971 as an apprentice and did the rounds until 1978

Bailed out with the introduction of containers to Bank Line!! The did the usual rounds; CP, Uiterwyk, Denholms, Sea Containers, Acomarit, Jardines......

A glutton for punishment and although not at sea new still in the Marine industry - oil and gas.

Looking back the Ellerman days were unbelievable and not to be missed. Greetings to any of my former shipmates

Tony Drury

City of Wellington Cadet 17.12.71	03.03.72
City of Lancaster Cadet 17.03.72	18.06.72
City of Auckland Cadet 12.07.72	25.09.72
City of Montreal Cadet 09.10.72	11.03.73
City of Auckland Cadet	17.04.73	26.04.73
City of Montreal Cadet 11.08.73	12.08.73
City of Montreal 3/0 13.09.73	05.08.74
City of Capetown 3/0 13.08.74	11.04.75
City of Istanbul 3/0 11.04.75	23.05.75
City of Gloucester 3/0 29.05.75	01.07.75
City of Istanbul 3/0 07.07.75	23.08.75
City of Wellington 3/0 13.09.75	06.10.75
City of Capetown 3/0 20.10.75	21.10.76
City of Lancaster 2/0	01.11.76	18.11.76
City of St Albans 2/0	19.11.76	02.12.76
Carchester 2/0	04.12.76	18.12.76
City of Montreal 2/0	19.12.76	03.01.77
City of Cantebury 2/0	08.06.77	14.12.77


----------



## Andy Lucas

I had the pleasure of being with ECL from 1967 to 1979 on St Albans,Sydney,Worcester,Oxford,Cape Town,Lichfield,Exeter,York,Plymouth and a few others. I keep in touch with Terry Cornick ( Big in Maersk) and Alan Suddaby ( rtd). and remember some of the names above - Pete Soones, Tim Seeman
Andy Lucas


----------



## taxi-man

Ah, found the discharge book, here we go,
The Leeds 17.04.73 - 11.07.73. as cadet
The Glasgow 23.07.73 - 27.12.73. as cadet
The Wellington 11.02.74 - 10.07.74. as cadet
The London 27.07.74 - 15.08.74. as cadet
The Oporto 08.01.75 - 11.02.75. as cadet
The Liverpool 14.02.75 - 05.06.75. as 3/o
The Delhi 08.07.75 - 18.12.75. as 3/o
The Glasgow 23.01.76 - 09.02.76. as 3/o
The Lichfield 10.02.76 - 19.07.76. as 3/o
The Ottawa 24.06.77 - 25.10.77. as 3/o
The Dundee 22.11.77 - 27.02.78, as 3/o
The Valletta 23.08.78 - 30.10.78. as 3/o
Then did 1 trip with Trinder Anderson on The Armadale as 3/o, 05.03.79 - 09.05.79.
Then 18 months with Holyhead Towing, then left the sea, for 14 years, and came back with Stena out of Holyhead.
Cheers, Evan Griffth.


----------



## taxi-man

Further to the above......
The Leeds 17.04.73 - 11.07.73. as cadet, Capt Charles Hartley, mate Ted Webster
The Glasgow 23.07.73 - 27.12.73. as cadet, Capt Duncan Jameson, mate Willie MacRitchie
The Wellington 11.02.74 - 10.07.74. as cadet, Capt Brian Torrence, mate Johnny Hill
The London 27.07.74 - 15.08.74. as cadet, Capt ? , mate Robin Meikle
The Oporto 08.01.75 - 11.02.75. as cadet, Capt Stan Threlkeld, mate Bob Cosgrove
The Liverpool 14.02.75 - 05.06.75. as 3/o, Capt J.I.Owen, mate Jim Hewitt
The Delhi 08.07.75 - 18.12.75. as 3/o, Capt D.B.Williams, mate Pete Dekker
The Glasgow 23.01.76 - 09.02.76. as 3/o, Capt Liverpool Roberts, mate Alec Tavendale
The Lichfield 10.02.76 - 19.07.76. as 3/o, Capt. Andy Forrest, mate Andy Hill
The Ottawa 24.06.77 - 25.10.77. as 3/o, Capt. George Salter, mate ?
The Dundee 22.11.77 - 27.02.78, as 3/o, Capt Hugh Owen, mate ?
The Valletta 23.08.78 - 30.10.78. as 3/o, Cpt Salsbury, mate ?
Then did 1 trip with Trinder Anderson on The Armadale as 3/o, 05.03.79 - 09.05.79.
Then 18 months with Holyhead Towing, then left the sea, for 14 years, and came back with Stena out of Holyhead.
Cheers, Evan Griffth.


----------



## Invernahaille

*Ex Ellerman Crew*

City of Worcester May 1970-Oct 70
City of Delhi Nov 1970-May 71
City of Eastbourne Aug 71-Jan 1972
more to follow.


----------



## dixie

Rockin Robin said:


> Hi Everybody, im looking for all Ellerman city Line crew from 1965 until 1973
> Robin Williams x Electrcian.


Hullo Robin 
I believe I sailed with you , either as 3/0 or 2/0 but cant remember which ship
john wilson


----------



## Ellerman lad

A couple of names I recall from the past - Joe Cashmore and Cliff bunt. I sailed on the City of Canberra in April 75 on the coast then joined the Toronto for my first deep sea trip on the CIP run. I recall a deck cadet being put ashore in Freetown, Sierra Leone, over some arguement in the bar with the old man. The poor lad ended up in shackles in the hospital. The main reason for it was that the purser Willie Ferguson was lost over the side and was never found. Can't really remember too many names from that trip though the sparky was a Scottish lass - Marrion Curran I think. Paul Oxley (I think) was 3/E and Ian MacKenzie was 2/E. Anyone know what happened to Ian - had a Canadian wife (Linda) but I lost touch over the years. I was first trip junior engineer on that ship.
Mike Cheyne.


----------



## Torpedoman

*Ellerman Crew*



Rockin Robin said:


> Hi Everybody, im looking for all Ellerman city Line crew from 1965 until 1973
> Robin Williams x Electrcian.


Hi!
Bit of a long shot, but I was with Ellerman's as an Engineer Cadet (sadly only did 2 years!) and did one trip on the 'Gloucester' to South/East Africa in 1968 from Royal Albert Dock (have some cine film of the ship leaving a very full, busy dock!) and then went to South Shields Marine Tech., and did one trip in 1969 on the 'Durban', Newcastle/Hamburg/Wallsend Dry Dock. Happy days but I decided to get into 'small boats' instead!
I'm trying to find an ex-Ellerman/engineer friend from college, Andy Browne and also an ex-BI friend, Pete Sylvester. Haven't seen them for 40+ years and it would be good to contact them again....was it something I said? Photo of the two of them from 1968, on a windy Shield's beach!
If anyone knows of their existence, I would be great to get in touch again.
Thanks!!


----------



## bill newton

*my first trip*

my first - second and third trips to sea were on the "city of port elizabeth" - the flagship!!! (junior engineer)
best years of my life


----------



## john49er

Andy,

Sorry I don't recognise your name but I was an Ellerman Line cadet at Shields I was one year behind Terry Cornick, John Ireland, Tony Greene, Pete Flintham, Stuart McClenan etc etc.

I'm would be interested in getting back in touch with with Terry as for quite a while there Terry and his wife Leslie and myself and my then wife were good friends. We just lost touch when I moved to Singapore in 1980.

John Brown.


----------



## bill newton

*city of P E*

engineers on the port elizabeth in my time were - shagger russel c/e sam gilligan 2/e graham allison 3/e john duthie 3/e alan crook 4/3 brian dane 4/e alan reed j/e peter howard j/e - me (bill newton) j/eleccie was eddie holnes - ron harding was 2nd leccie


----------



## enzoneo

Was with Ellermans as deck cadet 1966-1970 - 1 trip City of New York (Capt Broadbent) - 1 trip City of Coventry (Capt Bellhouse) - numerous trips City of Exeter (Capt Steele). 
Phil Sowerbutts


----------



## HALLLINE

Just bought a book the other day and it gave me quite a start. The name in the front cover was C Bunt and the shop it came from was in cornwall,where Cliff came from. I last saw him was when he was deep sea mate on either the Singapore or Karachi. The book, Merchant ship construction.
Does anybody have any news of him ?.
Dave


----------



## David T MacDonald

Ellermans 73 to 81
City Of
LONDON
GUILDFORD
RIPON
WELLINGTON
NEWCASTLE
ST ALBANS
CANTERBURY
PATRAS
"CARCHESTER"
"DILKARA"
VALETTA
LIVERPOOL


----------



## billyhearne

Hi,

My late Uncle Jack Hearne, although a Marconi R/O, I know he loved the times he spent on Ellermans City of Wellington and his last trip before his untimely demise on the City of Worcester in the early seventies


----------



## David T MacDonald

I recognize your uncles name but cannot recall sailing with him. I did not keep a record of my time at sea, doing it all from memory which is very hazy


----------



## Donnie More

Ellermans , 1973 - - 80 
cap cleveland
city of canterbury x 4 
as leckie = 
salerno / athens / valetta /
city of oxford 
city of colombo 
lancaster 
guildford x 2 
glasgow 
 hull 
london = dec 1980


----------



## gary lowes

*city of toronto 1975*

[QUmmOTE=Ellerman lad;360884]A couple of names I recall from the past - Joe Cashmore and Cliff bunt. I sailed on the City of Canberra in April 75 on the coast then joined the Toronto for my first deep sea trip on the CIP run. I recall a deck cadet being put ashore in Freetown, Sierra Leone, over some arguement in the bar with the old man. The poor lad ended up in shackles in the hospital. The main reason for it was that the purser Willie Ferguson was lost over the side and was never found. Can't really remember too many names from that trip though the sparky was a Scottish lass - Marrion Curran I think. Paul Oxley (I think) was 3/E and Ian MacKenzie was 2/E. Anyone know what happened to Ian - had a Canadian wife (Linda) but I lost touch over the years. I was first trip junior engineer on that ship.
Mike Cheyne.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gary lowes

*city of toronto 1975*

High Mike .just joined up to this site and cant believe this oppotunity to contact people from the last century. I had actually been trying to remember 2nds surname also his lovely wife when i spotted your note. that was a trip ill never forget,mostly great memories but as you mentioned, a terrible tradgedy off freetown.
hope you are ok
Gary lowes 91539317[QUmmOTE=Ellerman lad;360884]A couple of names I recall from the past - Joe Cashmore and Cliff bunt. I sailed on the City of Canberra in April 75 on the coast then joined the Toronto for my first deep sea trip on the CIP run. I recall a deck cadet being put ashore in Freetown, Sierra Leone, over some arguement in the bar with the old man. The poor lad ended up in shackles in the hospital. The main reason for it was that the purser Willie Ferguson was lost over the side and was never found. Can't really remember too many names from that trip though the sparky was a Scottish lass - Marrion Curran I think. Paul Oxley (I think) was 3/E and Ian MacKenzie was 2/E. Anyone know what happened to Ian - had a Canadian wife (Linda) but I lost touch over the years. I was first trip junior engineer on that ship.
Mike Cheyne.[/QUOTE]


----------



## eddiecurrents

HALLLINE said:


> Hello Robin
> Sailed with Ellermans as an Engineer from 1965-79, both steamers and motorships. I did a lot of coasting on the older motorships so maybe our paths crossed.
> Dave Williams,



Hi,

Was with Ellermans from 1973 - 1979 (electrician) are you Allan Williams brother sailed with him on the London in 74.

eddie


----------



## XFullFatTim

John, you were the 2nd Mate on my first ship - City of Auckland, round the UK coast in July 1974 - master was Capt Perry, Paul Wheldon was the C/O, you were relieved by Keith Moger if I remember correctly. I recently met one of the 3rd Engineers from that trip in London and then Dubai - Brian Thornbarrow. I have been sailing recently with another ex-Ellerman officer, Brian Hall who is now working as a super for Serco.

Potted history
City of Auckland - July 1974 -Feb1975 - Capt Ramsden + wife, Ch.Off George Railston, 2nd mate Keith Moger 3rd mate Jack Toberville-Smith
City of Limassol - March 1975 - June 1975
City of Hull - March 1976 - December 1976
City of Lancaster
City of Valetta
City of Cape Town
City of Winchester
City of York
City of Genoa
City of Hartlepool - many voyages including Arctic trading
City of Perth - many voyages
City of Ipswich - many voyages
Liverpool Star - many voyages
City of Pymouth - many voyages
City of Oxford - a few trips including major engine modifications and then a couple of Arctic voyages on charter to Eimskip
ACT 8 / Portland Bay/ City of Durban - all the same ship - she later became the City of Cape Town under P&OCL ownership!
ACT 4
I then moved to P&O Containers/ P&OCL/P&O Nedlloyd/ Reederei Blue Star (wholly owned subsidary of P&O Nedlloyd) and now Maersk Line where I am in command of some of their larger containerships



John Gurton said:


> Manolito
> You old scoundrel!
> We were on the Prince Rupert City to China when I was 2/0. Got a letter today from Joe Fitzsimmons C/E on that trip....Xmas Day through Suez ring a bell?? And I have other photos !!
> Looked on this thread as I was Ellermans 1969 till 1975.
> All the best
> John


----------



## Salty1

*Best Years of my Life*

Hi Every one...
I joined Ellerman City Lines in December 1975 on the City of Delhi, it was Christmas and we were in Montreal, the weather was as you expect freezing. Christmas dinner was a botched affair from ashore, as someone had put diesel on the cooker range in the galley to get it to light and it went up in flames. But we had a great time, from Canada we went to South Africa, Mombasa, Sri Lanka then on to Singapore where the ship was dry docked and sold 24/4/76
My other ships were
City of Toronto J/E 13/7/76.....25/10/76
City of Auckland J/E 28/11/76.... 16/12/76
City of Auckland J/E 17/12/76.... 21/2/77
City of Auckland J/E 31/3/77...13/6/77
City of Auckland J/E 10/7/77...24//9/77
City of Auckland 4/E 21/10/77 5/1/78 then she was sold and i was made redundant and joined Triport Shipping (Tor Line)
Some really great memories of my time at sea with Ellerman City Line.
My name is Martin Norman i think i was one of the only Southerner (Cockney) Engineers at that time.


----------



## JoeQ

I was cadet and 3rd mate in Ellermans, '71 to '77

Dundee
Liverpool
St Albans
Delhi
Athenian
Sorrento
Singapore
Ripon
Montreal

and probably a couple of others. Happy days


----------



## Tim Gibbs

AlexBooth said:


> ....The C/Eng wanted to patent the new prop shape because the slip for the voyage was the best ever recorded....


Ah yes the 'Colombo! I remember that incident as, by that time, I was Supt. The problem with that class was that all the props were over pitched so we could rarely get over 100 rpm but loosing all that from the blade tips has her running at about 108rpm I seem to recall. I also remember that that prop fell of the low loader somewhere on the A1 as it was going to Birkenhead for repair! 
Didn't we have about 50 tonnes of concrete to remove from the fore peak as a result of the ice damage?
The 'Colombo was quite character forming for me - I was 2/E in '68 when we has the crankshaft fracture up the Gulf then I was C/E in '71 with Capt. Hine and Supt for her when we had the microboes eating the crankshaft in '74(?)
I stayed with Ellermans until 1978 and joined Star Offshore until 1986 when I went to work for Hall Russell Shipyard in Aberdeen for a couple of years.
I then went to United Marine Dredging and stayed until 2005 when I retired - for about 2 weeks! I started doing consultancy work which I still do a bit of if anything interesting comes up. The trouble is that the only things I have been offered recently have been China, Azerbaijan, Burundi and the North Coast of Norway in December and somehow they didn't seem too interesting 
Best regards to anyone who remembers me,
Tim Gibbs


----------



## Tim Gibbs

Rockin Robin said:


> Hi Everybody, im looking for all Ellerman city Line crew from 1965 until 1973
> Robin Williams x Electrcian.


Robin, I remember you ..... but from where?!
Have just posted something about the 'Colombo on this thread
Best regards,


----------



## greene17969

Donnie More said:


> Ellermans , 1973 - - 80
> cap cleveland
> city of canterbury x 4
> as leckie =
> salerno / athens / valetta /
> city of oxford
> city of colombo
> lancaster
> guildford x 2
> glasgow
> hull
> london = dec 1980


I noticed in the forums you sailed on the City of Athens, I'm trying to research a crew member that sailed on the ship but died on board in 1976 while docked in Portugal. His name was Albert Edward Young and he was a Donkey Greaser. Did you sail with him and if so can you remember anything about him.


----------



## Peter Jeffery

Hi Robin,
I sailed on the "City of Wellington" as Chippy from Middlesborough in June 66
to December 66. Did the far east run to Singapore, Hong Kong and Japan. (great trip)


----------



## Arthur C

Hi Ellerman Guys,
I am a former 3/E Houlders, but lived around the corner in Newport, Mon, South Wales, from a nice guy called Michael Gabica, who was an Eng. apprentice with Ellerman.
!970's to 1980, if still at Sea would be a C/Eng. now, nice guy & from a good family. If you are reading this get in touch, Brother Bobby & Lemmy Gabica, both Engineers with Houlders.

Regards, Arthur C. (Swift). Perth, West Oz.


----------



## expats

I signed on the 'Birmingham' (R/O)in June'66....I can't remember many names but I 'made up' words to 'Sloop John B' which started "We sailed on the City of 'B', young Mike Carruthers and me..." Mike, from 'Bearsden/Glasgow was 3rd mate.

Four of us Mike, asst Purser, Eng and I used to have a midnight curry and 'half a case' of Tennants every night...I think we paid the steward ten bob each a week...

In 1971 I was on the Dundee..


----------



## Scelerat

XFullFatTim said:


> John, you were the 2nd Mate on my first ship - City of Auckland, round the UK coast in July 1974 - master was Capt Perry, Paul Wheldon was the C/O, you were relieved by Keith Moger if I remember correctly. I recently met one of the 3rd Engineers from that trip in London and then Dubai - Brian Thornbarrow. I have been sailing recently with another ex-Ellerman officer, Brian Hall who is now working as a super for Serco.
> 
> Potted history
> City of Auckland - July 1974 -Feb1975 - Capt Ramsden + wife, Ch.Off George Railston, 2nd mate Keith Moger 3rd mate Jack Toberville-Smith


Third Mate was Chris Harding, at least from mid-September to Feb 1975 when I paid off.
Peter Tyson, first trip cadet on that voyage.


----------



## manus1234

*City of Auckland*



Scelerat said:


> Third Mate was Chris Harding, at least from mid-September to Feb 1975 when I paid off.
> Peter Tyson, first trip cadet on that voyage.


My first trip to sea was on the City of Auckland as junior R/O joining in Sept. '74. My chief Joe Murphy came from Dublin. We sailed from Avonmouth to Mauritius. AA Ramsden was the skipper and yes Chris Harding was the 3/O. I remember the pint of Tennents cost a shilling.
Manus Patten


----------



## Alan Rore

I served my time with City Line, joined City of Glasgow July '66 for a SAfmarine charter, then PE for 2 trips, Oxford (laid up in Qns Dock, Glasgow), Hereford for a far east run, MAR (King Teds), St Albans to India, Manchester and Ottawa both east Africa Red Sea run. Left August '69. 

Alan Rore


----------



## Scelerat

manus1234 said:


> My first trip to sea was on the City of Auckland as junior R/O joining in Sept. '74. My chief Joe Murphy came from Dublin. We sailed from Avonmouth to Mauritius. AA Ramsden was the skipper and yes Chris Harding was the 3/O. I remember the pint of Tennents cost a shilling.
> Manus Patten


Hello Manus, from County Mayo, as far as I remember? 
Peter


----------



## manus1234

Scelerat said:


> Hello Manus, from County Mayo, as far as I remember?
> Peter


Correct Peter. You have some memory!. Like yourself, I joined in '74 and left in '90. Now at Malin Head CG. These forums makes one realise how time moves on. The Purser on the Auckland was a guy named Harry but can't remember his surname. I regret that I do not have any crew lists of all the vessels that I sailed on.
rgds.


----------



## Scelerat

Dear Manus,
He was Harry Crompton, poor chap died of malarial fever not long after paying off.
I suppose we all have strong memories of our first trip, most of the other people I sailed with over the years have blurred features, certainly very few have names that I can recall.
Malin Head! That's quite out of the way isn't it! Furthest north, on the west coast, I've been is Westport. My wife has family in Clifden so we visit that area a lot, but that's it really.
I'm glad that you're still around! and well, I hope!
Peter


----------



## manus1234

Peter
Sorry to hear the Harry is no longer with us. Correct again, Malin Head is the most northerly point in Ireland. Have been there for the past 20 yrs but living across the border in derry/Londonderry.
I remember you showing me the engine room on the Auckland - a big Doxford (spelling?) engine. It was all so new and exciting at the time. Glad to hear from you and hope you are keeping well.
Regards.

Manus


----------



## charles henry

Surprised that no mention of the City of Paris, was on her in the early fifties, lovely vessel
Chas


----------



## Scelerat

manus1234 said:


> Peter
> Sorry to hear the Harry is no longer with us. Correct again, Malin Head is the most northerly point in Ireland. Have been there for the past 20 yrs but living across the border in derry/Londonderry.
> I remember you showing me the engine room on the Auckland - a big Doxford (spelling?) engine. It was all so new and exciting at the time. Glad to hear from you and hope you are keeping well.
> Regards.
> 
> Manus


Dear Manus,
It was indeed. And what an adventure! I remember my late father seeing me off at the railway station telling me that it was my first big adventure, but that there'd be many more. 
Doxford it was; must have been after my engine room time.
Peter


----------



## harvey19a

*City of Paris - blast from the past*

Hello Charles,
As a relative youngster, I did not go to sea until 1967...! - however I had a girlfriend in '71 / '72 who had travelled back from the Cape to UK as a baby on the last voyage of the Paris in 1953. Hard to believe that was over 60 years ago..........





charles henry said:


> Surprised that no mention of the City of Paris, was on her in the early fifties, lovely vessel
> Chas


----------



## Ron Burnett

*My Ellerman Life*

My Sea Life with Ellerman Lines started back in 1966. I joined my first ship in Glasgow. The "City of Oxford" in Barclay Curles Dry Dock as a ships Writer and worked my way to Purser/Catering Officer. The following are the names and dates of the ships I served on:-

City of Oxford Jan 66 - Apr 66
City of Durban Apr 66 - Sep 66
City of Liverpool (Old) Sep 66 - Jan 67
City of Johannesburg Feb 67 - Sep 67
City of Oxford Oct 67 - May 68
City of Exeter Aug 68 - Feb 69
City of Johannesburg Mar 69 - Nov 69
City of Cape Town Nov 69 - Dec 69
City of Durban Jan 70 - Feb 71
City of York Mar 71 - Jul 71 (Last Voyage)
City of London (New) Sep 71 - Sep 71
City of Liverpool (New) Sep 71 - Oct 71
City of Adelaide Nov 71 - May 73 
(Re-named to the "Cap Cleveland" - May 1972 for Charter)
City of Lancaster Aug 73 - Oct 74 (Promoted to Purser)
City of Canberra Dec 75 - Dec 75
City of Wellington Mar 75 - Mar 76
City of Ripon Sep 76 - Oct 76
City of St Albans Nov 76 - Feb 77
City of Montreal May 77 - Jun 77
City of Canberra Jul 77 - Jul 77

The "City of Canberra was my last ship with Ellerman Lines. This was the year I joined "Townsend Thoresen Car Ferries". I enjoyed my life with Ellermans and if anybody remembers me I would be very pleased if you got in touch! 

Ron


----------



## Steven steele

I wonder if anyone remembers my father
He is (charles) kerr steele.
He was chief purser on the durban and other city liners.
Not sure of dates but was on the durban in the mid to late 70's


----------



## Ron Burnett

Steven steele said:


> I wonder if anyone remembers my father
> He is (charles) kerr steele.
> He was chief purser on the durban and other city liners.
> Not sure of dates but was on the durban in the mid to late 70's


Hi... I remember the name and I think I may have sailed with him round the coast on one of the "Big Four".


----------



## leo roberts

*rover days*



mike owen said:


> Hello Doug
> You definitely won't remember me but in 1969 I did a trip with you on the City of Gloucester. I was only 17 at the time and di the trip to India before I went to college for my cadetship. Terry cornick was the other cadet.
> I'm still at sea with a few years left before retiring. Now working on a SEWOP in the Irish Sea sevicing the oil and gas rigs. It's been a long life with many adventures.
> All the best
> Mike Owen


 hi mick leo the cook here good to see you still on the go , and hey pass the zukinie over here , you take care now


----------



## malconyers

*malconyers*



maritime man said:


> The bearded one is alive and kicking - albeit clean shaven!! I'm in touch with Tim Seeman & Paul Harwood. Who else did you know? My last ship in 1978 was City of Newcastle (apt for a Geordie!). Retired in 1983.
> 
> Pete Soones


hi pete i sailed with you when you were mate and i was 2nd mate. I think on City of Singapore.Christmas in Novorisk USSR i remember!
I did end up joining cross channel ferries, and hung up my sextant in65
and retired as snr. master on Stena Hengist in1992.


----------



## Michael Taylor

malconyers said:


> hi pete i sailed with you when you were mate and i was 2nd mate. I think on City of Singapore.Christmas in Novorisk USSR i remember!
> I did end up joining cross channel ferries, and hung up my sextant in65
> and retired as snr. master on Stena Hengist in1992.


I was 3rd Mate on that trip....I believe we loaded a "bridge" in Novorisk...interesting place.


----------



## Chaddie77

*Ex Ellerman Crew Liverpool WW2*

Good Morning All, I am researching my Grandfather following the unexpected loss of my Dad. We had been planning to look into what he did during the war so I now have to carry on alone...

My Grandfather was called William Chadwick (Billy or Chaddie). He was from Liverpool and I believe he was a Bosun for Ellerman during WW2. He caught Malaria following the war and the company dropped him off somewhere in Africa and he had to make his own way home.
I think he may have worked for White Star at some point also. 
I have also been told he was on a number of vessels which were damaged or destroyed during WW2. I dont know anything about my Chadwick family and with the loss of my Dad, Im struggling.

If anyone can point me in the right direction or offer any help at all with where to find records and resources it would be greatly appreciated. Are there crew lists anywhere etc?
Thank you in advance and anticipation 

Sal


----------



## keef

*City line 73 to 80*

Hi worked on City boats from 73 to 80, went to St Helena Shipping after, then left the sea,
Worked on Ripon,Hull,Toronto,Exeter,Montreal,Hull and a few more, good times had on all


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Chaddie77 said:


> Good Morning All, I am researching my Grandfather following the unexpected loss of my Dad. We had been planning to look into what he did during the war so I now have to carry on alone...
> 
> My Grandfather was called William Chadwick (Billy or Chaddie). He was from Liverpool and I believe he was a Bosun for Ellerman during WW2. He caught Malaria following the war and the company dropped him off somewhere in Africa and he had to make his own way home.
> I think he may have worked for White Star at some point also.
> I have also been told he was on a number of vessels which were damaged or destroyed during WW2. I dont know anything about my Chadwick family and with the loss of my Dad, Im struggling.
> 
> If anyone can point me in the right direction or offer any help at all with where to find records and resources it would be greatly appreciated. Are there crew lists anywhere etc?
> Thank you in advance and anticipation
> 
> Sal


Hello,
Could you give us your grandfathers full name, date and place of birth. 
I have found this, don't know if this is him.

http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C8212838

regards
Roger


----------



## Eric Wright

Has anyone any info. on Tony Evans C/O "Winchester" left her in ' 70 before joining new build "Hull" prior to maiden voyage if my memory is correct! Also Frank McKenna who was 1/O on "Winchester" at same time. I was 2/O ( last MANZ and all S/A trips) and with Capt. Tommy Rigg the last of the deep sea deck officers to leave her on her hand over to Ben Line in Cardiff dry dock. I left Ellermans (1962 to 1973) for shorter voyages ( Tor Line from Immingham) before getting shore position working as a Berthing Master at several Humber South bank terminals. Eric Wright


----------



## Michael Taylor

Eric I understand this is not much help but sailed with Tony and Capt Rigg on the Winchester Feb 67 till Oct and again from Dec 67 to Sept 68. I was Second Mate at the time....left Ellermans in 73 as Ch. Off.


----------



## Aberdonian

*Captain Ayers*

Any old City Line hands recall Captain Ayers from the 60s when he was shore captain at 25 Berth Office, Tilbury Dock?

Keith


----------



## Supercargo

Eric Wright said:


> Has anyone any info. on Tony Evans C/O "Winchester" left her in ' 70 before joining new build "Hull" prior to maiden voyage if my memory is correct! Also Frank McKenna who was 1/O on "Winchester" at same time. I was 2/O ( last MANZ and all S/A trips) and with Capt. Tommy Rigg the last of the deep sea deck officers to leave her on her hand over to Ben Line in Cardiff dry dock. I left Ellermans (1962 to 1973) for shorter voyages ( Tor Line from Immingham) before getting shore position working as a Berthing Master at several Humber South bank terminals. Eric Wright


Sailed with Tony Evans on City of Birmingham 1996, he had applied for Ellerman Cargo Super in the West Float Birkenhead.


----------



## John Gurton

I remember Bill Chadwick when I served as cadet and 3/O in Ellermans. He was a Quatermaster. Not sure of the ships but it was between 1969 and 1975.
possibly on the c/o Canberra, Leeds, Oxford or Ripon ?
Lovely old fella, always wore baggy light blue shorts in the tropics.


----------



## Captain2

*Ellermans*

Friend of mine Richard Purkiss sailed with you got stuck in Suez for some time Now pilot in Freemantle


----------



## Kingham SJ

Sailed on the ex City of Singapore,renamed United Mariner in 1975 at Glasgow
Spent twelve months tramping.They don't build them like that any more.good times.


----------



## Tim Gibbs

I see a lot of names below that I recognise! 
I was Engineer Cadet to C/E from 1960 to 1972.
As far as I can remember my ships were;
Cities of Hull, Ripon, Worcester, Glasgow, Hereford, Poona, Gloucester, Newcastle, Cape Town, Durban, Exeter, Oxford, Colombo, Dundee, Winnipeg & ACT2. 
I was ashore with Ellermans 'till 1978, Star offshore Services 'till 1986,
Hall Russell Shipyard 'till 1988 and United Marine Dredging 'till 2005 when I started working for myself. I still do the occasion bit if something really interesting comes along but that's not often the case now as all I seem to get offered is China, Russia or Azerbaijan and I've done more than enough of that!
Now living in North Devon but kept active with a piece of woodland nearby, a motorhome and grandchildren in Bideford, Stockport and Brighton.
Regards to you all, especially anyone who remembers me
Tim Gibbs


----------



## oca999

Sparks on port elizabeth.., exeter.., swansea which was sold to ben line


----------



## Quiney

Hi Robin
I sailed with you on Canterbury, I was the sparkie. We used to play backgammon most evenings in the bar.
Also with us on that trip was Tony Drury who has posted on this thread. He was 2/0. We had a month in Mauritius loading sugar, spent too much money up the road there!


----------



## Tony Drury

Whow name from the past - remember I was a cadet 9think it was C/O Montreal) on the coast and had the job of stencilling the web slings to stop them getting stolen. Was as daft as a brush and told him I had finished on a staurday and got another bundle. Think he was also famous for introducing the 'accro jacks' for cargo securing!!!!


----------



## oca999

Was sparks on port elizabeth, durban and swansea(==D)


----------



## James colman

Hello I'm wondering if any one sailed on the city of York 1969-70 time when a Michael rogan from longbenton was lost at sea ? Did any one know him ? He was my mams brother

Regards 
James Colman


----------



## ian keyl

Hi,
Does anyone on the Ellerman site remember a third/second mate called Mike Duffin(or Dufton). he left Ellermans and joined Ben Line when the seven ships were sold to Ben. I think he came from around Cambridge but not sure .
I sailed with him around 1968. Would be interested to know where he is now. Many thanks Ian.


----------



## Liam Moran

Hello, I sailed as R/O on the "City of Kimberley" 1954/1955 to India.Two months alone in Calcutta.We had two Deck Cadets by name of Crewe (sp) and Graham Jooste ,both from South Africa.Anyone out there remember them??.Regards, Liam Moran


----------



## oca999

Hi Robin...sailed on swansea, exeter and port elizabeth 1967 till 1969 as a sparkie


----------



## dixie

James colman said:


> Hello I'm wondering if any one sailed on the city of York 1969-70 time when a Michael rogan from longbenton was lost at sea ? Did any one know him ? He was my mams brother
> 
> Regards
> James Colman


Hello James
If my memory serves me right he was lost off Lorenzo Morgues Portuguese East Africa,If this is the case I was on the ship at the time.
Also at the time he was one of the engineers
regds
Dixie


----------



## Torpedoman

*Ellerman Line Crew*

Hi
I was an Engineer Cadet at South Shields Marine Tech in 1968/9...then left the MN for a few years! I'm trying to contact Andy Browne (Ellerman's) or Pete Sylvester (B.I)...I haven't been able to contact them since then. Anyone know them? My email is: [email protected]
Thanks
Tim Deacon


----------



## icgiddings

*Ellermans*

Hi all, I've seen a few names I recognise on here from my time with Ellermans from 1970 to 1980, cadet to second mate, before they decided they could do without me! Then went to Salvesens for four years before coming ashore. Ian Giddings


----------



## oca999

*gplc*

Hi...radio officer city of port Elizabeth 1966 city of Exeter 1967 regards paul


----------



## miltonandraulf

*Ex Ellerman Line Crew*

Hello - my father George Herbert Salter was Ellerman Line crew. He took many super 8 films on his travels. He was master for a number of years. I have just had all his films transferred digitally and am in the process of uploading them to youtube here is a link to a couple of clips of City of Bedford and city of Agra. I have lots more to add but it may take me a little time. Many of the clips feature crew. https://youtu.be/Qp5y_8BxcMg and 



. He ws with Ellerman from about 1946 until 1981. The clips are mostly from the 1960's


----------



## Supercargo

Ellermans from 1960 - 1871
Sailed with your dad on City of Agra 1962. Photo in gallery under City of Agra.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/687026/title/city-of-agra-2c-1962/cat/500


----------



## Eric Wright

Sailed with your dad on City of Agra, he was C/O I was on my 2nd. ship as a deck apprentice think I joined her about mid 1962 and know we left her in Gibraltar on 23/12/62 stayed overnight in the Bristol hotel and flew home to Gatwick on the morning of Christmas Eve, I managed to get to Kings Cross just in time to get the last train to Doncaster that had a connection to S****horpe that day, no taxi available no phone at home so had to lug my trunk about 2 miles and wake my parents up to let me in it was a supprise for them in the early hours of Christmas Day. I also remember him getting his first command I believe it was the Bedford as a friend of mine Hugh Townsend was also on his first trip as C/O, they had an unfortunate event in the Atlantic when some tween deck hatch beams failed and the machines on them fell into the hold, if my memory is correct they were Catapillar Machines.


----------



## Jon Denman

Scelerat said:


> Dear Manus,
> He was Harry Crompton, poor chap died of malarial fever not long after paying off.
> I suppose we all have strong memories of our first trip, most of the other people I sailed with over the years have blurred features, certainly very few have names that I can recall.
> Malin Head! That's quite out of the way isn't it! Furthest north, on the west coast, I've been is Westport. My wife has family in Clifden so we visit that area a lot, but that's it really.
> I'm glad that you're still around! and well, I hope!
> Peter


I sailed with Harry Compton my first trip. I was the writer he was 2nd steward, he was a great guy so sorry to hear he died.
Jon Denman


----------



## Jon Denman

Steven steele said:


> I wonder if anyone remembers my father
> He is (charles) kerr steele.
> He was chief purser on the durban and other city liners.
> Not sure of dates but was on the durban in the mid to late 70's


Hi, Steven
I sailed with your dad, Kerr, on the City of Montreal - 69 OR 70 i think. I was his A/P. Never forgot him, he taught me a lot and was a great boss, hope he is still with us.


----------



## kcm-George

Rockin Robin said:


> Hi Everybody, im looking for all Ellerman city Line crew from 1965 until 1973
> Robin Williams x Electrcian.


With Ellerman Lines 1965 to 1973. !965 to 1968 at South Shields Marine & Tech College. 
Ships: Darinian, Mercian (x2), Malatian, City of Colombo (when cracked crankshaft found while in the Persian Gulf), City of Durban (x5), City of Hull (standby at Robb-Caledon yard & maiden voyage), City of Montreal (in Montreal when name changed from City of Sydney), back to City of Colombo. Resigned & moved to Canada.
Kevin Murfitt (also known as George in some circles).


----------



## pippin

Hello - I was a Marconi Marine R/O and my first ship in Nov '65 was the City of PE. 

The Chief R/O was a drunken, womanising, stinking fat slob from Scotland. 

I had to do the entire 20:00 to 06:00 night watch which included taking down in Morse and then typing out the Wireless Press newspaper onto Gestetner wax duplicating skins. (the latter I reckoned was the job of the Junior Writer)
I had to get up again at noon to have my lunch and then relieve the Chief R/O so he could have his. 
I was permanently zombie-like tired.
Frequently the steward would put me on the shake as I was dropping off to sleep at 08:00 with the words 
"Burra Marconi Sahib no steaming" ie drunk in his bunk. 
Like a fool I would get up and cover his watch, this despite having had no sleep.
We were a weather observing ship and the OBS had to be sent off every 6 hours. He never bothered so I had to send them all in my watch periods.
I hated the man.

Despite all that I enjoyed my time on the PE: the deck Cadets and Officers were a fine bunch of ship-mates.
1st Officer Ian Dawse, 2nd/O Jim Binnie, 3rd/O George Webb plus two Apprentices, Andy Williamson and ? Braden.
I can't remember the Surgeon's name but he was as queer as a three-bob note and his cabin was decked out like a boudoir!
Commodore Pulford was super-God of course. He retired on my last trip. 
There were massive celebrations for him as we left each S.A. port with the ship dressed overall, all the other ships sounding their hooters and tugs filling the air with fire sprays. 
Sadly, when we arrived at Tilbury and then the Royal Docks - absolutely nothing.

Just one point to make to some of the posters on this thread (inc oca999) please put your real name at the end of your posts otherwise we can't identify you!!!

= DE BRUCE MORRIS/GW4XXF = +


----------



## Tim Gibbs

kcm-George said:


> With Ellerman Lines 1965 to 1973. !965 to 1968 at South Shields Marine & Tech College.
> Ships: Darinian, Mercian (x2), Malatian, City of Colombo (when cracked crankshaft found while in the Persian Gulf), City of Durban (x5), City of Hull (standby at Robb-Caledon yard & maiden voyage), City of Montreal (in Montreal when name changed from City of Sydney), back to City of Colombo. Resigned & moved to Canada.
> Kevin Murfitt (also known as George in some circles).


Kevin. How could one forget the 'Colombo?! I was the 2/E with you up the Gulf on that "interesting" trip and I was later C/E on her in '72. And then was the Supt. when she had the microbial attack. in '73(?) . I went to Star Offshore in '78, Hall Russell in ' 86 and United Marine Dredging in '88. I "retired" in 2005 but that only lasted a few weeks and I worked independently on and off till 2018. Would still like to do something with ships if something really interesting turned up but realistically that's very unlikely - just a pipe dream! Now 77 and living in North Devon and am on a couple of the local Harbour Boards so haven't totally the marine industry and despite the booze, asbestos , fumes and general bad living am in remarkable good physical health. Mentally, I not so sure . Never got the "work/life" balance right !
Best wishes
Tim G


----------



## geoffu

A bit off topic, but pertaining to City Boats, I was on a BI ship called the Nowshera 1971/72. We were stuck in Karachi during the Indo-Pakistan conflict. I remember we were double berthed with one of the City Boats, but can't remember the name. I think there were 3 wives on board who were not very happy about the situation. We were on constant readiness so kept watches all the time. I was 4/E/O on the 8-12. I seem to remember coming off watch and if our bar was empty everybody would be across the way. It was pointless going to bed as the Indians came over going up country about 2200 and the return sometime after 0200. Both times, the Pakistani navy opened up with anti-aircraft fire. Nov. 5th eat your heart out. Happy days, 100% extra pay for being in a war zone.
Geoff..


----------



## Tim Gibbs

geoffu said:


> A bit off topic, but pertaining to City Boats, I was on a BI ship called the Nowshera 1971/72. We were stuck in Karachi during the Indo-Pakistan conflict. I remember we were double berthed with one of the City Boats, but can't remember the name. I think there were 3 wives on board who were not very happy about the situation. We were on constant readiness so kept watches all the time. I was 4/E/O on the 8-12. I seem to remember coming off watch and if our bar was empty everybody would be across the way. It was pointless going to bed as the Indians came over going up country about 2200 and the return sometime after 0200. Both times, the Pakistani navy opened up with anti-aircraft fire. Nov. 5th eat your heart out. Happy days, 100% extra pay for being in a war zone.
> Geoff..


War zone pay? Lucky you Geoff ! I was on the City of Hereford in 1965 when we were interned for weeks there in the first Indo-Pak conflict. No extra pay but we had a great time and in fact it was one of the events in my life that prompted me to write a book on my life at sea for the grandkids.


----------



## saudisid

Robin Were you the Elect in the St Albans on the coast Aug 70 ? Old Man was BF Walker Mate Andy Cussins I was Second Mate Third Mate John Fraser from the Shetlands. C/E was Bonner [ Wilson Line ? ] Purser Hugh Devlin. he went home for a family death. We got " Dolly " Danby in Liverpool then Devlin came back. He tried to drop me and you [ if you were the Elect ] with BF but were had both been ashore with Joyce the beetle bird and her mate. Alan


----------



## Emma Craig

dixie said:


> Hello James
> If my memory serves me right he was lost off Lorenzo Morgues Portuguese East Africa,If this is the case I was on the ship at the time.
> Also at the time he was one of the engineers
> regds
> Dixie


Hello, 
Do you know which Coroners Court in London the Inquest was had at please? We have been trying to get a copy but I'm told there are over 30 of them in London so we would need to know exactly which one it is?
Thanks Emma.
(Michael Rogan's Niece)


----------



## Emma Craig

Rockin Robin said:


> Hi Everybody, im looking for all Ellerman city Line crew from 1965 until 1973
> Robin Williams x Electrcian.


Hello,
My late Uncle Michael Rogan sailed with Ellerman on the City of York until he was lost overboard in January 1970.
Did you know him by any chance?
Emma.


----------



## David Appleton

Ron Burnett said:


> *My Ellerman Life*
> 
> My Sea Life with Ellerman Lines started back in 1966. I joined my first ship in Glasgow. The "City of Oxford" in Barclay Curles Dry Dock as a ships Writer and worked my way to Purser/Catering Officer. The following are the names and dates of the ships I served on:-
> 
> City of Oxford Jan 66 - Apr 66
> City of Durban Apr 66 - Sep 66
> City of Liverpool (Old) Sep 66 - Jan 67
> City of Johannesburg Feb 67 - Sep 67
> City of Oxford Oct 67 - May 68
> City of Exeter Aug 68 - Feb 69
> City of Johannesburg Mar 69 - Nov 69
> City of Cape Town Nov 69 - Dec 69
> City of Durban Jan 70 - Feb 71
> City of York  Mar 71 - Jul 71 (Last Voyage)
> City of London (New) Sep 71 - Sep 71
> City of Liverpool (New) Sep 71 - Oct 71
> City of Adelaide Nov 71 - May 73
> (Re-named to the "Cap Cleveland" - May 1972 for Charter)
> City of Lancaster Aug 73 - Oct 74 (Promoted to Purser)
> City of Canberra Dec 75 - Dec 75
> City of Wellington Mar 75 - Mar 76
> City of Ripon Sep 76 - Oct 76
> City of St Albans Nov 76 - Feb 77
> City of Montreal May 77 - Jun 77
> City of Canberra Jul 77 - Jul 77
> 
> The "City of Canberra was my last ship with Ellerman Lines. This was the year I joined "Townsend Thoresen Car Ferries". I enjoyed my life with Ellermans and if anybody remembers me I would be very pleased if you got in touch!
> 
> Ron


----------



## David Appleton

Hi Ron. I only just discovered this forum. I was a cadet on the Cap Cleveland on the same voyage as you. I’ll never forget that trip. It was the best of my seagoing career. I carried on with Ellermans until I got my 1st Mate’s ticket and then came ashore to do a degree in Maritime Studies at Liverpool. in the university summer hols I served as 2nd mate with Townsend Thoresen. What a coincidence! Have been in the shipping industry ever since, including U.S. Lines, SeaLand and APL. Retired some years ago and was doing some consultancy and non-exec stuff in the ports segment. Hope you’re keeping well. Dave Appleton


----------



## Tim Gibbs

Ron Burnett said:


> *My Ellerman Life*
> 
> My Sea Life with Ellerman Lines started back in 1966. I joined my first ship in Glasgow. The "City of Oxford" in Barclay Curles Dry Dock as a ships Writer and worked my way to Purser/Catering Officer. The following are the names and dates of the ships I served on:-
> 
> City of Oxford Jan 66 - Apr 66
> City of Durban Apr 66 - Sep 66
> City of Liverpool (Old) Sep 66 - Jan 67
> City of Johannesburg Feb 67 - Sep 67
> City of Oxford Oct 67 - May 68
> City of Exeter Aug 68 - Feb 69
> City of Johannesburg Mar 69 - Nov 69
> City of Cape Town Nov 69 - Dec 69
> City of Durban Jan 70 - Feb 71
> City of York Mar 71 - Jul 71 (Last Voyage)
> City of London (New) Sep 71 - Sep 71
> City of Liverpool (New) Sep 71 - Oct 71
> City of Adelaide Nov 71 - May 73
> (Re-named to the "Cap Cleveland" - May 1972 for Charter)
> City of Lancaster Aug 73 - Oct 74 (Promoted to Purser)
> City of Canberra Dec 75 - Dec 75
> City of Wellington Mar 75 - Mar 76
> City of Ripon Sep 76 - Oct 76
> City of St Albans Nov 76 - Feb 77
> City of Montreal May 77 - Jun 77
> City of Canberra Jul 77 - Jul 77
> 
> The "City of Canberra was my last ship with Ellerman Lines. This was the year I joined "Townsend Thoresen Car Ferries". I enjoyed my life with Ellermans and if anybody remembers me I would be very pleased if you got in touch!
> 
> Ron


Ron, very belatedly I can confirm I was 2/E with you on the 'Cape Town Nov/Dec '69 and the 'Durban Jan/Feb '70


----------



## Alfred Pamplin

Tim Gibbs said:


> Ron, very belatedly I can confirm I was 2/E with you on the 'Cape Town Nov/Dec '69 and the 'Durban Jan/Feb '70


Hello Ron
Not sure if you remember me. Alfred PAMPLIN. I was Assistant Purser with you, on the City of Wellington, March 75 to June 75 in Hull. Also sailed with you on Free Enterprise 4.


----------



## Ron Burnett

Alfred Pamplin said:


> Hello Ron
> Not sure if you remember me. Alfred PAMPLIN. I was Assistant Purser with you, on the City of Wellington, March 75 to June 75 in Hull. Also sailed with you on Free Enterprise 4.


Hi Alfred... I met your family when you joined Ellerman's. A very long time ago. You will have to give me more info to kick my brain into action.

Regards
Ron


----------



## jim catlow

john49er said:


> Andy,
> 
> Sorry I don't recognise your name but I was an Ellerman Line cadet at Shields I was one year behind Terry Cornick, John Ireland, Tony Greene, Pete Flintham, Stuart McClenan etc etc.
> 
> I'm would be interested in getting back in touch with with Terry as for quite a while there Terry and his wife Leslie and myself and my then wife were good friends. We just lost touch when I moved to Singapore in 1980.
> 
> John Brown.


i was i feel same year as cadet Catlow other cadets Les Hughes,Joe Glass


----------



## jim catlow

saudisid said:


> Robin Were you the Elect in the St Albans on the coast Aug 70 ? Old Man was BF Walker Mate Andy Cussins I was Second Mate Third Mate John Fraser from the Shetlands. C/E was Bonner [ Wilson Line ? ] Purser Hugh Devlin. he went home for a family death. We got " Dolly " Danby in Liverpool then Devlin came back. He tried to drop me and you [ if you were the Elect ] with BF but were had both been ashore with Joyce the beetle bird and her mate. Alan


remember Dolly he was on the City of Birmingham or CapeTown


----------



## jim catlow

Emma Craig said:


> Hello,
> My late Uncle Michael Rogan sailed with Ellerman on the City of York until he was lost overboard in January 1970.
> Did you know him by any chance?
> Emma.


 Engineer Cadet 1967 Saudi Shields sailed on City of Capetown, Guildford, St Albans Dilkara left in 72 joined Mannie Liners


----------



## jim catlow

I was Engineer Cadet 1967 at saudi shields sailed with Ellerman Paps, Wilson line City Line Cape town, Guildford St Albans Last Vessel Dilkara then in 72 went to Mannie Liners just retired Senior Eng Super New Build Deepwater DP3 Well Intervention Vessels. Anybody remember me love to make contact Jim Catlow


----------



## Rathbane123

Michael Taylor said:


> Robin, I sailed with Ellermans from 1969 until 1980 something...from aprentice to C/O. First ship City of Madras also Lancaster,Guilford,Liverpool,New York,P.E.,Exeter, Singapore, Adelaide, and others.....Michael Taylor


I was a sparks on City of Auckland sometime in1966 -1967.
Managed to get a university place shortly after that time. My last job was as a physics teacher.
It was a long time ago and I can see a lot of the crew in my mind but only one name comes to mind:
I think it was 1st officer (Jamie?) Addison.

Tom


----------



## Tim Gibbs

jim catlow said:


> I was Engineer Cadet 1967 at saudi shields sailed with Ellerman.......Last Vessel Dilkara then in 72........ Jim Catlow


Jim, Dilkara was often people's last ship 😫


----------



## Marc Anderson

David Appleton said:


> Hi Ron. I only just discovered this forum. I was a cadet on the Cap Cleveland on the same voyage as you. I’ll never forget that trip. It was the best of my seagoing career. I carried on with Ellermans until I got my 1st Mate’s ticket and then came ashore to do a degree in Maritime Studies at Liverpool. in the university summer hols I served as 2nd mate with Townsend Thoresen. What a coincidence! Have been in the shipping industry ever since, including U.S. Lines, SeaLand and APL. Retired some years ago and was doing some consultancy and non-exec stuff in the ports segment. Hope you’re keeping well. Dave Appleton


Dave, only just discovered this like you. Do you remember me from Warsash? We used To frequent some bar in Southampton and both were with Ellermans. I’m on
[email protected]


----------



## Marc Anderson

Marc Anderson said:


> Dave, only just discovered this like you. Do you remember me from Warsash? We used To frequent some bar in Southampton and both were with Ellermans. I’m on
> [email protected]


Sorry that’s Hotmail


----------



## Ssmdaviid

Rockin Robin said:


> Hi Everybody, im looking for all Ellerman city Line crew from 1965 until 1973
> Robin Williams x Electrcian.


Was Radio officer on City of Glasgow from jan 67 to nov 68 great ship great bunch Captain R Walker old school Ch Eng was her for years Matt Pallett finished on big container ships his pal was Alex Comrie Ch off I was friends with 2/0 Myles Allen


----------



## Ssmdaviid

dje4816 said:


> I was junior R/O on the City of Port Elizabeth 17-6-70 to 6-1-71. Chief R/O was Bob Kerr. The Leccie was a scouser, and a real character, but I can't recall his name. The plumber was forever trying to scrounge booze in port, but I forget his name too.
> 
> The Leccie introduced me to the delights of Rotterdam's red light district among other things. Ah, what naughty days those were!
> 
> Dave Ellis.


 Bob Kerr did his 1st Class PMG at. Glasgow wireless college 1960 when I studied spoke to him on key when on Cape run on Glasgow


----------



## Ssmdaviid

HALLLINE said:


> Just bought a book the other day and it gave me quite a start. The name in the front cover was C Bunt and the shop it came from was in cornwall,where Cliff came from. I last saw him was when he was deep sea mate on either the Singapore or Karachi. The book, Merchant ship construction.
> Does anybody have any news of him ?.
> Dave


Sailed with Cliff Bumt he was 1st officer on Glasgow one coastal one e deep sea liked a bronzy


Salty1 said:


> *Best Years of my Life*
> 
> Hi Every one...
> I joined Ellerman City Lines in December 1975 on the City of Delhi, it was Christmas and we were in Montreal, the weather was as you expect freezing. Christmas dinner was a botched affair from ashore, as someone had put diesel on the cooker range in the galley to get it to light and it went up in flames. But we had a great time, from Canada we went to South Africa, Mombasa, Sri Lanka then on to Singapore where the ship was dry docked and sold 24/4/76
> My other ships were
> City of Toronto J/E 13/7/76.....25/10/76
> City of Auckland J/E 28/11/76.... 16/12/76
> City of Auckland J/E 17/12/76.... 21/2/77
> City of Auckland J/E 31/3/77...13/6/77
> City of Auckland J/E 10/7/77...24//9/77
> City of Auckland 4/E 21/10/77 5/1/78 then she was sold and i was made redundant and joined Triport Shipping (Tor Line)
> Some really great memories of my time at sea with Ellerman City Line.
> My name is Martin Norman i think i was one of the only Southerner (Cockney) Engineers at that time.


 o there was 3/e the infamous Jimmy effin Jenner


----------



## Peter I Taylor

Was just doing some net surfing and came across this site. 
My father George Edward Taylor (b 1934) served with Ellerman City Liners all through my childhood until I was 14 ish years of age. 
Think he joined as a junior engineer in the early 1950’s rising the Chief Engineer by the mid 1960’s until he was made redundant in around 1980 joining Fyffes Shipping for a couple of years before coming ashore in about 1982 or 83. 
As a child I remember travelling around theUK to meet him as he docked.
Three things I remember was him serving on the City of London (it had a swimming pool in which I swam if filled (unusual) or played football or with a tennis ball as it was a fairly safe place on board, going to meet him in Manchester and been taken by the junior crew to Old Trafford to see Manchester United play, Bobby Charlton’s last home game before retirement, Easter Monday 1973, and finally my father dropped back to Second Engineer and made about two trips to Haifa Isreal so he could get his steam ticket, I remember the boxes of Jaffa oranges and grapefruits he brought back. 
If anyone remembers a George Edward Taylor from Chester le Street (Durham/Newcastle) I would love to hear from them. My father unfortunately passed away in 1992, but my mother Dorothy is still alive and living in the same Chester le Street house.


----------



## Tim Gibbs

Ssmdaviid said:


> Sailed with Cliff Bumt he was 1st officer on Glasgow one coastal one e deep sea liked a bronzy
> 
> o there was 3/e the infamous Jimmy effin Jenner


Sailed with effin JJ on the 'Hereford c 1965. One of his party tricks was , if you threw him in the pool, he managed to keep his *** alight.


----------



## Ssmdaviid

dje4816 said:


> I was junior R/O on the City of Port Elizabeth 17-6-70 to 6-1-71. Chief R/O was Bob Kerr. The Leccie was a scouser, and a real character, but I can't recall his name. The plumber was forever trying to scrounge booze in port, but I forget his name too.
> 
> The Leccie introduced me to the delights of Rotterdam's red light district among other things. Ah, what naughty days those were!
> 
> Dave Ellis.


----------



## icgiddings

Michael Taylor said:


> Eric I understand this is not much help but sailed with Tony and Capt Rigg on the Winchester Feb 67 till Oct and again from Dec 67 to Sept 68. I was Second Mate at the time....left Ellermans in 73 as Ch. Off.


I sailed with Tommy Rigg on the Auckland during my cadetship in early 70s. I also sailed with Tony Evans in 1976 on Dundee by which time he was Master


----------



## Ssmdaviid

Sailed with Cliff Bunt couple times as 1st officer on City of Glasgow 1967/68


----------



## bill newton j/e

pippin said:


> Hello - I was a Marconi Marine R/O and my first ship in Nov '65 was the City of PE.
> 
> The Chief R/O was a drunken, womanising, stinking fat slob from Scotland.
> 
> I had to do the entire 20:00 to 06:00 night watch which included taking down in Morse and then typing out the Wireless Press newspaper onto Gestetner wax duplicating skins. (the latter I reckoned was the job of the Junior Writer)
> I had to get up again at noon to have my lunch and then relieve the Chief R/O so he could have his.
> I was permanently zombie-like tired.
> Frequently the steward would put me on the shake as I was dropping off to sleep at 08:00 with the words
> "Burra Marconi Sahib no steaming" ie drunk in his bunk.
> Like a fool I would get up and cover his watch, this despite having had no sleep.
> We were a weather observing ship and the OBS had to be sent off every 6 hours. He never bothered so I had to send them all in my watch periods.
> I hated the man.
> 
> Despite all that I enjoyed my time on the PE: the deck Cadets and Officers were a fine bunch of ship-mates.
> 1st Officer Ian Dawse, 2nd/O Jim Binnie, 3rd/O George Webb plus two Apprentices, Andy Williamson and ? Braden.
> I can't remember the Surgeon's name but he was as queer as a three-bob note and his cabin was decked out like a boudoir!
> Commodore Pulford was super-God of course. He retired on my last trip.
> There were massive celebrations for him as we left each S.A. port with the ship dressed overall, all the other ships sounding their hooters and tugs filling the air with fire sprays.
> Sadly, when we arrived at Tilbury and then the Royal Docks - absolutely nothing.
> 
> Just one point to make to some of the posters on this thread (inc oca999) please put your real name at the end of your posts otherwise we can't identify you!!!
> 
> = DE BRUCE MORRIS/GW4XXF = +


my first ship was 'city of port elizabeth -- allan reed j/e and 4/e - graham allison 3/e great time -- i saw the world!!


----------



## PeterMcSWeeney

Ron Burnett said:


> *My Ellerman Life*
> 
> My Sea Life with Ellerman Lines started back in 1966. I joined my first ship in Glasgow. The "City of Oxford" in Barclay Curles Dry Dock as a ships Writer and worked my way to Purser/Catering Officer. The following are the names and dates of the ships I served on:-
> 
> City of Oxford Jan 66 - Apr 66
> City of Durban Apr 66 - Sep 66
> City of Liverpool (Old) Sep 66 - Jan 67
> City of Johannesburg Feb 67 - Sep 67
> City of Oxford Oct 67 - May 68
> City of Exeter Aug 68 - Feb 69
> City of Johannesburg Mar 69 - Nov 69
> City of Cape Town Nov 69 - Dec 69
> City of Durban Jan 70 - Feb 71
> City of York Mar 71 - Jul 71 (Last Voyage)
> City of London (New) Sep 71 - Sep 71
> City of Liverpool (New) Sep 71 - Oct 71
> City of Adelaide Nov 71 - May 73
> (Re-named to the "Cap Cleveland" - May 1972 for Charter)
> City of Lancaster Aug 73 - Oct 74 (Promoted to Purser)
> City of Canberra Dec 75 - Dec 75
> City of Wellington Mar 75 - Mar 76
> City of Ripon Sep 76 - Oct 76
> City of St Albans Nov 76 - Feb 77
> City of Montreal May 77 - Jun 77
> City of Canberra Jul 77 - Jul 77
> 
> The "City of Canberra was my last ship with Ellerman Lines. This was the year I joined "Townsend Thoresen Car Ferries". I enjoyed my life with Ellermans and if anybody remembers me I would be very pleased if you got in touch!
> 
> Ron


Hi Ron. Myself and my sister frequently sailed as Supernumerary young paxs on the Ellerman boats to India where my old man was PIC. I'm sure we must have travelled together at some point. Peter McSweeney (sister Diana).


----------



## PeterMcSWeeney

miltonandraulf said:


> *Ex Ellerman Line Crew*
> 
> Hello - my father George Herbert Salter was Ellerman Line crew. He took many super 8 films on his travels. He was master for a number of years. I have just had all his films transferred digitally and am in the process of uploading them to youtube here is a link to a couple of clips of City of Bedford and city of Agra. I have lots more to add but it may take me a little time. Many of the clips feature crew.
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> . He ws with Ellerman from about 1946 until 1981. The clips are mostly from the 1960's


I'd be interested to note if any of the films contained myself or sister Diana running around the decks on our way to India often, where my father was overseeing Ellermans there at the time. Thanks - Peter McSweeney ([email protected])


----------



## davall33

Rockin Robin said:


> Hi Everybody, im looking for all Ellerman city Line crew from 1965 until 1973
> Robin Williams x Electrcian.


Hi
My name is David Allan I sailed with Ellerman lines 68/72 Herford Colombo York Exeter Capetown Guilford Gloucester 
if anyone remembers me please got in touch after an acrimonious divorce I was left with no pix or mementoes
so if there s anyone out there I d love to hear from you


----------



## Ellerman Lad 2

gary lowes said:


> *city of toronto 1975*
> 
> High Mike .just joined up to this site and cant believe this oppotunity to contact people from the last century. I had actually been trying to remember 2nds surname also his lovely wife when i spotted your note. that was a trip ill never forget,mostly great memories but as you mentioned, a terrible tradgedy off freetown.
> hope you are ok
> Gary lowes 91539317[QUmmOTE=Ellerman lad;360884]A couple of names I recall from the past - Joe Cashmore and Cliff bunt. I sailed on the City of Canberra in April 75 on the coast then joined the Toronto for my first deep sea trip on the CIP run. I recall a deck cadet being put ashore in Freetown, Sierra Leone, over some arguement in the bar with the old man. The poor lad ended up in shackles in the hospital. The main reason for it was that the purser Willie Ferguson was lost over the side and was never found. Can't really remember too many names from that trip though the sparky was a Scottish lass - Marrion Curran I think. Paul Oxley (I think) was 3/E and Ian MacKenzie was 2/E. Anyone know what happened to Ian - had a Canadian wife (Linda) but I lost touch over the years. I was first trip junior engineer on that ship.
> Mike Cheyne.


[/QUOTE]

Hi Gary, are you still there 😎
Seemed to have lost touch again!
Not sure how to exchange contact details on here.


----------



## John Gowers

Ellerman Lad you can send a private message to a forum member by clicking on the persons name and going to start conversation


----------



## briantod

enzoneo said:


> Was with Ellermans as deck cadet 1966-1970 - 1 trip City of New York (Capt Broadbent) - 1 trip City of Coventry (Capt Bellhouse) - numerous trips City of Exeter (Capt Steele).
> Phil Sowerbutts


Brian Tod here - 1967 on city of Exeter - would love to be in touch you can contact me on +61403698722 in Australia or [email protected]


----------



## jeffs

Rockin Robin said:


> Hi Everybody, im looking for all Ellerman city Line crew from 1965 until 1973
> Robin Williams x Electrcian.


G,day, Jeff Smith is the name. I sailed on City of Brisbane in 67 and 68 out of London for MANZ run.
Enjoyed both trips as 2nd Fridge. Met my partner in Sydney . Have lived in Sydney ever since.
Love Liverpool shipping history and currently have Sea Shanty group very active.
Great times!


----------

